# Revell Ford Mustang Shelby GT500 WIP



## jaws62666

I have started working on the 1/12 Revell Ford Mustang Shelby GT500 . This kit is huge and the details are nice. Here are shots of my completed interior.


----------



## Rondo

That's a beauty! I mistook your interior pics to be a 1/1 car at first. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Very nice job - love the painting on this. Is that white tape on the seats?


----------



## jaws62666

scottnkat said:


> Very nice job - love the painting on this. Is that white tape on the seats?


No it is the decals that came with the kit


----------



## pejota

Wow... excellent work. That kit is awesome.


----------



## jaws62666

Here are the suspension and engine shots


----------



## scottnkat

looking good!


----------



## RTBoost

Awesome job with the detail work!! I'm only good at doing that stuff on the real things...My scale painting skills suck, but at least I'm good with a rattle can on real steel!


----------



## Mello Yello

Looking sharp so far. What shade of blue is that? I bought a can of Icy blue & it looks very close to what it is. Detailing is very nice.


----------



## jaws62666

Mello Yello said:


> Looking sharp so far. What shade of blue is that? I bought a can of Icy blue & it looks very close to what it is. Detailing is very nice.


Rustoleum painters choice brilliant blue


----------



## jaws62666

Here is the completed chassis and interior. Body is painted and drying right now. Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Mello Yello

Hey Jaws,
Mustang is looking very nice so far. Did you have any problem with putting the tires & rims together? I think its strange how they go together. I cant wait to see the model all finished.


----------



## jaws62666

Mello Yello said:


> Hey Jaws,
> Mustang is looking very nice so far. Did you have any problem with putting the tires & rims together? I think its strange how they go together. I cant wait to see the model all finished.


Ya it was a little effort. I glued the chrome rim and back piece together , and pushed the whole assembly in from the back of the tire.


----------



## Mello Yello

Thanks. I havent seen many kits that have a wierd tire/rim assembly. I like the way your mustang is turning out.


----------



## jaws62666

Mello Yello said:


> Thanks. I havent seen many kits that have a wierd tire/rim assembly. I like the way your mustang is turning out.


Thanks, i am almost done. The body is painted, clear coated and ready for the stripes. i heard that they are thin and brittle. hopefully they will go on ok. Pics will be sent when finished


----------



## pejota

Nice job!!!

It looks amazing!


----------



## DOM-19

Jaws62666,wheels,chassis,interior,looks great , very neatly done--don


----------



## Vegar

Awesome job on this one, im looking forward to see the body:thumbsup:


----------



## Mello Yello

jaws62666 said:


> Thanks, i am almost done. The body is painted, clear coated and ready for the stripes. i heard that they are thin and brittle. hopefully they will go on ok. Pics will be sent when finished


I didnt use the stripes. I also heard they were alittle brittle. If you want mine, you're welcome to them. I have no use for them. 
My mustang is painted gloss black with ghost stripes. If I can send pics I will. Hope the body turned out nice.


----------



## jaws62666

Mello Yello said:


> I didnt use the stripes. I also heard they were alittle brittle. If you want mine, you're welcome to them. I have no use for them.
> My mustang is painted gloss black with ghost stripes. If I can send pics I will. Hope the body turned out nice.


I apprecite that, but I used mine. Pics will post tonigt. Very thin and brittle. Came out good for the most part. The roof had a rip, so I added spare and it came out a little thick. On the back the 2 stripes that go around the licence plate tore, so I took them off. It doesnt look bad without them.


----------



## Mello Yello

Did you have any problem with the stripe that goes along the fender & door? The GT500 decal? Just wondered cuz I might at least use them.


----------



## jaws62666

Mello Yello said:


> Did you have any problem with the stripe that goes along the fender & door? The GT500 decal? Just wondered cuz I might at least use them.


No they went on good


----------



## jaws62666

here are the final completed pics. Decals were tough, but the kit was nicely done overall.


----------



## DOM-19

Jaws very neat job,what camara you using ,real clear shots--dom


----------



## jaws62666

DOM-19 said:


> Jaws very neat job,what camara you using ,real clear shots--dom


it is a ge SLR type 14mp


----------



## Mello Yello

Wow Jaws. That turned out very nice. Like the color.


----------



## scottnkat

Nice job!


----------



## Vegar

Great job Jaws Is it just white stripes in the kit?


----------



## jaws62666

Vegar said:


> Great job Jaws Is it just white stripes in the kit?


Unfortunately yes


----------



## Vegar

jaws62666 said:


> Unfortunately yes


ok, Thanks


----------



## Stangfreak

*WOW... That sure is a beauty... Love to see that one on my shelf... You did an excellent job on that build... Love the detail...
1/12 is a big scale, but what ya can do is unreal !!!*


----------



## carmad1957

Goodness gracious!! that's a great lookin' stang there! Very nice work~
I'm new to the forum and just getting the feel of how to post/reply/etc. I do like the build buddy- really nice job!


----------

